# kitty



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i went to my friends house and went in her back yard. And she told me that she had kittys so i went to go look for the third time and finley i saw one and then it went in to a pipe thingy so i got him out and she said i could have him!!!!!! do you guys have any names?


ill post pics soon!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Carley this is so cool I bet your so excited to have a new kitty to play with. 

Here are some names I like and I can't wait to see pictures of him 

I like Astro, Pluto, Kitty, Little foot, Dexter, Stitches, Ninja, Orbit, Onyx, Pegasus, Paisley, Garfield, Skittles, Chaplin, Humphrey, Saki, and Salvador. 

I hope you like some of my names. I bet whatever you name him it will be awesome !!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

onyx is one of my favorits!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol... Carley what color is he? What type of personality does he have? Is he playful, skittish, brave? Is he a little trouble maker? Those types of things will help you decide on a name that suites him better.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

he is whit some leppered print and some tigger print his face is tan thats were the tiger prints lol he sounds wierd looking but when i get pics you can see the cutness in him. he is a truble maker and playfull


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv128/redog_2009/PICT0015.jpg
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv128/redog_2009/PICT0016.jpg


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry they are so big and one dident work


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He is sooooooooooooo cute !! He looks like trouble from over here hehehehe.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

trigger,pistol,bullet,all troublemakers.and they hang well on na cat.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he looks just like my new kitty he's so cute. My boy's name is Monkey lol


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i found his name its gunna be max


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome. Max is a great name for him  He sure is a cute little guy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so cute, love tabby's with alot of white . Max is a great name.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

my friend found his sister they thought it was a boy but they looked agian and its a girl her name is Bella!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

ill get better pics soon


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bella/Max is adorable lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Carley I love the name Max! You have to post more pictures of him when you get him that awsome new collar


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

his name stands for maximum amount of animals allowed


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww there both super cute, i love kitties Carley congrats on your new baby he is to stinkin adorable, i want a med/long hair next cat i get.
Hey KG how is your one white kitty doing did ya'll get her fixed in time? you may have said it in another thread but i missed it


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Carley said:


> his name stands for maximum amount of animals allowed


:rofl: that's cute


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

he got so big since we got him and we got him wendsday night!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow does he sleep with you or does he have his own special bed? My kitty use to suck on my ear because he thought I was his mommy and he would try to nurse on my ear I told him no milk in my ear! But he just never stopped doing it. Now he is 4 and still does it LOL .... Can't wait to see some more pictures of him Carley


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Some times he does and sometimes he sleeps in his cat cage thingy


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

there are some there are more coming


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

ok thats the last of em


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Carley Max is a cutie! LOL I love the little spots on his nose  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

So max goes to his new home tomorow (my moms bright idea) i disagree lol but he is safer there and he has a 1 1/2 year old to play with and they both love him and its my sisters friend so i get to see him all the time they need to keep his name because he knows his name!


----------

